# M/S Exam 1997 DG's



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 28, 2009)

What bullets would you credit for:

"Painless range of motion of all major muscle groups and joints"

The patient has hip pain.

It doesn't specifically state which ones, so if I gave full credit for every area, I'd wind up with lots of bullets which will dramatically impact the level of exam. I think it'd be safe to assume they are examing the lower extremities and pelvis (giving 3 bullets) but I don't want to assume that. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 28, 2009)

Personally, I would only give credit for 1 bullet in ROM based on that statement because it is too general.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## slrollings (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with Laura, it's too general and I would only give 1 bullet point.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks that's what I was defaulting to.


----------

